# My Self Centering Chuck- Thanks Ger21!!



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

When Ger21 posted his self centering chuck, I knew I had to make one. Of course, I'm a cheap skate and used home made knobs and mounting block. Also, I didn't have any 1/2" material so this is all 3/4" plywood.



















What really worked out great is that I could reuse all of the holders created for my previous chuck- pictured here:



















My mounting block could be a little smaller, in diameter- to allow the holders to get closer to the center, or using small wing nuts will do it, too. But for now, everything seems to working great.

Thanks for looking.

Lew


----------



## vcooney (Jan 4, 2009)

Well done…I need to make one of those. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Wish I knew what the heck it was….and what it does….


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

when you spin the wooden disk while the wing-nuts are loose, the round holds move in as well at the same time, always keeping center. This allows you to chuck up things in a variety of different sizes. a lot of folks use this type setup to turn the tenon off of bowls and vases.


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

The plastic knobs only cost me $8 for 6. I thought about making wood knobs, but only for a second.

Nice job.


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

Looks like a great project! I will try makeing one, thanks for the idea, Good Job!

'The SedcoKid'


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Still need to get mine made. Still resting from the christmas rush.haha

Scrappy


----------

